# HK P30SK differences?



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm looking to buy an HK P30SK.
Never owned an HK, I have a Shield 9, Springfield Mod.2 Walther CCP and PPX...Glock 26 and a few other 9's
Sometimes you gatta' change around the guns...so if I do by P30SK, some of the others will go
There seem to be a few different models....I need info Decocker, Safely LEM trigger???
tnx 
Daniel


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I think this is a pretty good video explaining and showing the difference with and without the LEM option. The LEM does not have a decocker because of its design being DAO. No manual safety either. The standard version without LEM is a traditional DA/SA design which also includes a thumb safety/decocker.


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

Craigh said:


> I think this is a pretty good video explaining and showing the difference with and without the LEM option. The LEM does not have a decocker because of its design being DAO. No manual safety either. The standard version without LEM is a traditional DA/SA design which also includes a thumb safety/decocker.


Good video Craigh, thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm thrilled with my V3, admittedly not having handled a V1. What I do know is that when you sit down and compare, and feel the HK in your hand, you will know the difference from the others. Then shoot it. Instant conversion, at least for me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> I'm thrilled with my V3, admittedly not having handled a V1. *What I do know is that when you sit down and compare, and feel the HK in your hand, you will know the difference from the others. Then shoot it. Instant conversion*, at least for me.


I'll vouch for that! My favorites are the VP series. My biggest complaint is that they do not at least as of yet make a VP45 SK. That would definitely beat out my Glock G30 as my favorite compact .45.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

So much commonality. I also own a G30sf that now feels somewhat subpar. But it is reliable.


----------

